# Abel Tasman ferry



## rwalshy (Jun 10, 2020)

A picture from the ABC web-site, the article was about the Abel Tasman being scrapped, the picture was titled “some of the crew”.
Some one may recognise these officers, a small hammer and soldering iron appears to be involved.


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

Interesting shot, thanks. I haven't seen the ABC item yet. I remember her finishing up and the Spirit of Australia taking over in the brave new GMDSS world. The only VLAT R/O I knew personally was an Aussie called Bruce, good bloke -lived nice and handy for Station Pier in Middle Park but I don't recognise him here. I was at VIM 1987 until CL in 2002. 73s Mike Greenwood (Mt Eliza).


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting mix of gear. A KH Zeeland tx, and what looks like a Marconi Autokey N...oh, and a Dick Smith soldering station.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That's certainly the R/O on the R, and I'm guessing either one of the mates or perhaps the other R/O joining/paying off.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Like all Sparkies, a couple of good looking blokes.

John T


----------



## mbruce (Apr 12, 2006)

I allowed them to take it from my web site Abel Tasman – Ferries of Tasmania Some more pics of crew in the gallery


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

In the group photo, I think the Master is Kevin Flemming? Top bloke. He was the Chief Officer standingby the Austalian Pioneer beomh built in Landskronia, Sweden in in the mid seventies. I was the RO.
Memories!!
PeterY


----------

